# Amazing encounter snake encounter



## cheekabee (Mar 3, 2013)

*Amazing snake encounter*

Today I was herping in the Basalt plains west of Melbourne with a friend and I came across this!!



Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Wild little whip snake eating marbled gecko by Melbourne herping, on Flickr
I was searching for legless lizards but unfortunately didn't find any but I did come across this little whip snake eating a marbled gecko and I got some quick shots. Fortunately it didn't drop.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Today I was herping in the Basalt plains west of Melbourne with a friend and I came across this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was a good day!


----------



## NicG (Mar 3, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.
Am I assuming correctly that it had already caught its prey when you came upon it?


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

NicG said:


> Great shots! Thanks for sharing.
> Am I assuming correctly that it had already caught its prey when you came upon it?



Yeah we did. We found a few whips, this one was like this under tin, rare find.
I accidentally pulled the tail off while trying to pose the snake but he got it down with ease.


----------



## cheekabee (Mar 4, 2013)

NicG said:


> Great shots! Thanks for sharing.
> Am I assuming correctly that it had already caught its prey when you came upon it?


Yeah I was real lucky as soon as I lifted this piece of tin a marbled gecko got startled and ran right in front of the little whip that was also under the tin and he must of been hungry lol.


----------

